# Short Story



## KingdomBlade (Mar 18, 2011)

I tried to reuse this thread instead of making a new one so I placed all of my new stories here. I'll update this with all of the ones I write.

Ruthless


Spoiler



I had to get away from him. I just had to. If I stayed here any longer, I might die. He threatened to kill me, didn't he? He was insane.

I tried to love him, but he just wasn't the man I loved anymore. He hit me, screamed at me, and came at me for even the slightest mistakes. We haven't ate together in months, haven't been intimate for even longer than that. We sleep in seperate beds. Our marraige is crumbling, no doubt about it.

I don't think he loves me either. I've been trying to get my head around the idea that he used to be this smart, handsome lawyer, and that he still is now. But he isn't. Even as a lawyer, he doesn't give mercy. He's ruthless and does whatever it takes to win.

I leaped out of bed, thankfully my husband wasn't here. He was working late. I grabbed my phone, the keys to my car, and a small backpack of clothes. I needed money too. My husband kept all of the money in his wallet. I knew here to find it, under the pillow of his bed. I never took from it since he would notice. He keeps a lot of money and I can only get money when I ask for it. I grabbed  10 hundred dollar bills.

But as I was about to leap from his bed, I noticed something else below his pillow. A journal. I didn't know he kept one. Curiosity came over me and I peeked at the most recent entry.

"I'm leaving. I can't take this place anymore. I've decided to leave everything behind, start fresh, focus on my career. I have much more money in bank account so it shouldn't be a problem."

"I wish I could go back to that time where everything felt right. Our honeymoon. I still love her. I just don't think that it's a good thing anymore."

I wept in silence as I flipped through the pages of his journal.



Beacon of Light


Spoiler



I found myself walking in the darkness. I knew this was a dream, but I resisted pinching myself. It felt so nice to be alone in my thoughts. No one to bother me, no one to scream my name repeatedly to go down for dinner, no one to stalk my cellphone so constantly that I was forced to shut down my phone for the night. No one. Just me, walking along this empty road, feeling blind, without a shed of light in sight.

From the distance, there was a small glimpse of light moving left to right. As I neared it, the light was getting bigger and bigger. I felt a strange heat starting to engulf me. In a short while, I was next to a gigantic lighthouse, waving around its light back and forth and shining it at me. It was too bright here. I had to go away. I ran, my footsteps making little noises. I didn't want to see light. I needed to be alone, to find peace within myself.

As I was walking through the darkness, I felt peace again. I felt relaxed as I began to walk slowly. Everything seemed still, I felt much more blind to everything. It felt nice to not have a care in the world.

For some odd reason, I heard the faint sound of an ocean nearby. Ignoring it, I continued to wander around in the darkness. I suddenly felt my footsteps get slower, as if something was pushing against it. And in a moment, water splashed against me. I knew I couldn't swim so I tried to run away, but I didn't know where I was going. I walked into the wave and gasped to try and get my breath. I was desperate for air. Everything was disappearing. Suddenly, I heard the voice of an angel.

"Wake up! Time for breakfast!"

Her voice saved me from death.



I Don't Want Her to Get Bored


Spoiler



A little boy's big sister recently passed away due to leukemia. The two used to be very close. The boy was not really aware of what was currently happening, and thus, continued playing on his video game device. He thought his big sister just went somewhere.

Even during the burial, he continued to play the video game device, not shedding one tear or saying on word. Some people considered this boy inconsiderate or unsympathetic. Still, the boy didn't even look up from his device.

The body was being laid down in the hole, when the little boy suddenly looked up from his game, walked past the crowds of grieving people, and placed the device in the hole with the body. The people were confused as to why he did that.

His mother asked him, "Why did you do that?". He replied, "I didn't want her to get bored when she woke up."



Nothing Will Ever Be The Same


Spoiler



She was a perfect little girl. She smiled with dimples that delicately matched her other features and her hair was a warm and bright golden brown. She had a delightful personality, she constantly brought about the best in a person in a bad mood. She was gentle with her words and she had the voice of an angel. She loved art also so I bought her a junior painting set when she was only five years old. She would paint for hours and hours until she got tired, then I would carry her up to her bed and tell her a story.

That was what I remembered from her. She was perfect when she was a little girl, but now she's gone and she won't come back. It's my fault because I let this happen but I'll never be able to undo anything that I did. She changed, she turned into the very splitting image of me when I was a teen. The difference between her and me though was that I got better, but she kept getting worse.

Her life started to go downhill completely when she got that group of friends. I was the same, I mixed with the wrong crowd of people, we both had friends that were drug addicts, former criminals, tattoo artists and strippers. She idolized them and copied what they did. She got tattoos, piercings, she went to nightclubs and she took drugs. I've gone through many futile attempts of trying to talk to her but was fiercely independent, something she obtained from me.

I don't blame her anymore for trying to find escape since tt's hard to grow up without a father. I tried my best to raise her on my own, but when I was at work, who was with her in the house? She was lonely and isolated so she plunged into the darkness. She tried looking for ways to make her instantly happy and his was the only way she could think of.

KNOCK! KNOCK!

My thoughts were disrupted by the loud knocking on the door. It was 5 AM in the morning, so I wondered who it was. I ran downstairs, still dressed in my night gown. When I opened the door, it was a policeman. I was frightened, more frightened than I have ever been because something bad must have happened.

"Are you Mrs. Carson?", the policeman asked. I nodded slowly and stiffly. "I'm very sorry to say that your daughter, Samantha Carson, died in a car crash at 3:30 AM. She was returning home from a party and it was apparent that the driver had taken either drugs or alcohol prior to the accident. The reason for death was a blow to the head by a glass shard. She had no ID, no passport, and no driver's license. She was only identified using a cellphone message that you sent to her 2 days before."

I was in a state of shock and depression for the next few days. I've been able to live with it, but never fully accept it. I always feel lonely when I think of her. I found friends, I'm in a new relationship, but nothing will ever be the same without her.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmmm.....That's pretty neat.

Would you mind if I posted a little short story of my own?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 18, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Hmmm.....That's pretty neat.
> 
> Would you mind if I posted a little short story of my own?


Not at all.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 18, 2011)

Here.


Spoiler



I walked on the building, staring at something. I couldn’t see it as the bright sun blinded me, but something kept pushing me towards it. I sooner realized that I was falling, I walked off the edge of the building.

At first, the only thing I could see was white, the only thing I could feel was the wind rushing past me. I could hear nothing, but I didn’t care. All of this made me feel…calm. A calm that I haven’t felt in years.

Sooner did I close my eyes that I started to see gray. I thought I would hear the sound of cars as I did everyday, but I didn’t hear anything. I opened my eyes one last time so see the pavement coming closer, but right before I hit the pavement, time stopped. I saw all the faces of people watching me, horrified looks on their faces.

And then all went black, and I couldn’t hear, feel, or see anymore…..


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 24, 2011)

Just added all my stories to this single thread to avoid making a new one. Hope you like them.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 26, 2011)

Updated with another story. I went a lot more serious this time.


----------

